# Stupid Question from University Coures



## Twinbird24

So I am taking an online course at my university, it's Computer Information Science 1000 (or CIS 1000). This was one of my questions on my quiz, the only one that I got wrong:

In a Windows folder, to display files and folders as icons in list form, use ________ view.         
A) List          
B) Details         
C) Thumbnails         
D) Tiles

I put list view ("A") as the answer, but it was incorrect, the answer is tiles view ("D"). I looked up the definition of both and they BOTH display files and folders as icons in list form! I e-mail my instructor, he replied telling me to read the related chapter and didn't even answer my question! I have replied to him and I'm waiting for his response. What do you guys think? I told him that this question doesn't provide enough information - which it doesn't.


----------



## tremmor

I do agree with you. Not wrong in answer. I thought tiles. Just bigger. Yours still showed but small. Only diff i see. And i use large icons. You are both right.


----------



## voyagerfan99

If you want it in a list, use a list. If you want it as tiles, use tiles. List and tiles are two totally different views, so the correct answer is flawed.


----------



## cabinfever1977

The question said "icons" in "list" form:
The correct answer is "A" list, it will put the icons in a list,the icons are still icons but smaller. In tile form the icons are not in a list but are in a tile form,it would have said put icons tiled.

But like all school books,the correct answer for a test is not always the correct answer in real life,the correct answer is the one from the book. So if the book said 2 + 2 = 10 then the answer is 10,even tho we know its 4.


----------



## Twinbird24

Thanks for the response guys. The instructor e-mailed me and said he will give me a mark for that question


----------

